# Anyone else on rogers having issues browsing the forum??



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm at a loss, i know its working, but not sure why my home machine cant connect. I can ping it, no issues in tracert, but the url wont load, tried browsers machines, no dice.

Any ideas??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm on Teksavvy (which uses Rogers lines) but I'm having no problems.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So apparently rogers rolled out a firmware upgrade that is affecting connectivity for many users


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Rogers seems to be fine. May I suggest you shut down home machine, physically disconnect ethernet and electrical cables to same for about a least one minute; reconnect same; and restart.
Good Luck!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

It wasnt a machine issue, narrowed it down to a firmware issue by placing the modem into bridge mode, and then was able to connect. Rogers told me i can either swap the modem, or wait for the ticket to be pushed to resolution.

So either i take time off my day(costs me money) or i wait.
To their credit, they did waive the modem rental fee for the month and credited the account for a few days of service


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

While you're at it. You might want to check if you are using the old Docsys 2 modem. You can upgrade your entire line to Docsys 3 instead of the old Docsys 2 modem. You also get a speed boost from 12 to 18 Mbps and 80G per month if your package is under express.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm on TechSavvy and had no problems. So firmware only affected Rogers direct users?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the same problems

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yes its better to use the modem as modem which is the bridge mode instead of modem + router then use a different router.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

so what? throw the modem into bridge mode, plug my own router into it? as right now I can access the site only if I'm connected via ethernet to the modem? whereas lastnight I wasnt able to connect at all.

the model is a cisco DPC3825.


----------

